# Found male staffy. Latchford. Warrington



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

This was posted on a website today so thought i would share with you all.


Found male white and brown patched staff with black on face looks quite skinny,absolutely starving seems really friendly does anyone know who's it is before I ring RSPCA because I can't keep it (feeding it obviously) please share found in lachford area. Warrington


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope this poor dog is claimed, maybe it has been dumped, people are so cruel, and heartless these days,
Has their been ads in the local paper, or maybe a feature could be put in the paper, at least the poor thing might find a good home,bless him


----------

